# مصطلحات هندسية عملية لا بد منها



## د.محبس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطلحات مهمة لكل مهندس ميكانيكي وهي مهمة لانها موجودة كلها او بعض منها على كل الاجهزة الميكانيكية المعتمد عليها والمهندس دائما يوجه له السؤال عنها بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشرة. فمثلا يقال له ما هو الفرق بين accuracy and precision. او من ناحية اخري يقال له ما دقة هذا الجهاز. تصور احدهم واقف على جهاز معين وقال لك ما دقة هذا الجهاز وماهي Resolution له؟؟؟ فلذلك انا لخصت لكم تعاريف المصطلحات فانطلق بها:
تم تعريف 
Accuracy
Resolution
Error
Uncertainty
Calibration








هناك مصلحات اخرى اذا كنتم في حاجتها


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر والله فعلا في حجات كتير نعرفها والفرق بينها بسيط جدا

لو سمحت عاوزه الفرق بين 

scale value 
sinstivety
diveition


----------



## د.محبس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

العفو
التعريف اخرى موجودة في مسودتي:




عذرا اذا الخط غير واضح


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جميبل بس فين الباقي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس;1337430 قال:


> مصطلحات مهمة لكل مهندس ميكانيكي وهي مهمة لانها موجودة كلها او بعض منها على كل الاجهزة الميكانيكية المعتمد عليها والمهندس دائما يوجه له السؤال عنها بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشرة. فمثلا يقال له ما هو الفرق بين accuracy and precision. او من ناحية اخري يقال له ما دقة هذا الجهاز. تصور احدهم واقف على جهاز معين وقال لك ما دقة هذا الجهاز وماهي Resolution له؟؟؟ فلذلك انا لخصت لكم تعاريف المصطلحات فانطلق بها:
> تم تعريف
> Accuracy
> Resolution
> ...


 

المهندس حيادر محبس ​ 
أولاً: اشكرك على الجهود والمداخلات في المشاركات والمواضيع
ومساهماتك.​ 
ثانيا : أرفق الرابط التالي وهو مفيد جداً ومهم ​ 
هام للجميع قاموس المصطلحات الهندسيه ارجوالتثبيت​ 
ثالثاً :إسمح لي بتعديل بعض الترجمات للتعاريف الواردة..​ 
Accuracy: الدقة : المقاربة بين القيمة المقاسة والقيمة الحقيقية
Error : الخطأ: الفرق بين القيمة المقاسة والقيمة الحقيقية
Uncertainity: عدم التأكدية: هو مدى للقيم الذي تتراوح فيه القيمة الحقيقية المتوقعة .
Calibration : المعايرة : تحديدمقارنة القيمة المقاسة بالنسبة للقيمة الحقيقية.

رابعا: ترجمة بقية المصطلحات التي وردت :
Sensitivity : الحساسية : هي نسبة تغير المخرجات الى المدخلات في حالة الظروف الساكنة.
Readibility : المقرؤية : هي التغير الإجمالي في القياس عند أخذ عدة قياسات متوالية لنفس الكمية في زمن قصير تحت ظروف ثابتة..​ 
وفقك الله .. وهيئ لك من امرك رشدا..​


----------



## عمووور المصري (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوورين اخواني عالمصطلحات


----------



## د.محبس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

د. محمد تصرف براحتك لانك المقوم العلمي لي وبصرحة انا احببتك اخ وان كان لم اراك 
وانت تعلم اني قد اخطئت مرة من الزمن وها انا قد اصبت رشدا


----------



## د.محبس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ماذا تقصد بمصلح scale value
هل تعني ضرب القياس بعمامل تصحيح او تكبير 
قد يكون مصلح بعدي اي ليس من مصطلحات القياس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير;1337570 قال:


> الف شكر والله فعلا في حجات كتير نعرفها والفرق بينها بسيط جدا
> 
> لو سمحت عاوزه الفرق بين
> 
> ...


 
Scale value - a value on some scale of measurement 
value :a numerical quantity measured or assigned or computed 

Deviation: The difference between the actual value of a controlled variable and the desired value corresponding to the set point.


_So, let someone translate _​ 
_and see how good his English is?_
_--_
_Regards_​


----------



## د.محبس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

You are won

I solved the problem


----------



## عمراياد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا وبارك الله بكم
موضوع مفيد


----------



## عمراياد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا وبارك الله بكم
موضوع مفيد


----------



## د.محبس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب يا اخ عمر


----------



## د.محبس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

المعايرة calibration تتم بواسطة ثلاث مراحل الغرض منها زيادة الدقة 
Primary standard
secondary standard
known input source


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني وشكرا على المرور 

شكرا مهندس وائل


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

دائمــــــــآ فى المقدمة انت والدكتور محمدباشراحيل يادكتور محبس


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

بالرك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محبس (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله تعالى في الجميع 


مع 


التحيات


----------



## ابن الحفير (24 أغسطس 2010)

لكم الشكر إخوتى على ماقدمتم,,,
:31::31::31:


----------



## abdelrahim (24 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم*


----------



## د.محبس (24 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر لله تعالى


----------



## المهندسة سارة م (24 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## مهندس عصبي (25 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وكتب لك الأجر بهذا الشهر الكريم على كل ما تقدمه


----------



## د.محبس (25 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا مهندس عصبي 


مع التحيات


----------



## عبدالله الظفيري (28 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 فبراير 2012)

تحية لأستاذنا  الدكتور محمد و استاذنا دكتور محبس 
و دائما متميزيون في العطاء و ادعوكم و الاخوة الزملاء للمرور على موضوعي : قل ولا تقل في قسم التكييف و التبريد و اتمني تشريف الموضوع بمشاركاتكم سعيا لقاموس موسوعي هندسي يعطي شرحا عن كل مصطلح ، و امحوا لي انه بعد وضع المصطلح و شرحه ان اتدخل اذا تطلب الأمر اعادة صياغة او اضافة تزيد الأمر وضوحا 
وفقكم الله وايانا و الجميع لما فيه خير المسلمين


----------



## eng.m.kamal (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكما الله خيراً


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 مارس 2013)

د.محبس قال:


> مصطلحات مهمة لكل مهندس ميكانيكي وهي مهمة لانها موجودة كلها او بعض منها على كل الاجهزة الميكانيكية المعتمد عليها والمهندس دائما يوجه له السؤال عنها بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشرة. فمثلا يقال له ما هو الفرق بين accuracy and precision. او من ناحية اخري يقال له ما دقة هذا الجهاز. تصور احدهم واقف على جهاز معين وقال لك ما دقة هذا الجهاز وماهي Resolution له؟؟؟ فلذلك انا لخصت لكم تعاريف المصطلحات فانطلق بها:
> تم تعريف
> Accuracy
> Resolution
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

